# TV Signal Problem



## Robert the Bruce (Aug 16, 2006)

I recently bought a small 10" LCD TV with built-in freeview. It will be in my kitchen area. I also bought a indoor aerial. But I'm not getting a good signal all the time, only some of the time and even then I'm not getting all the channels I should be getting. Any suggestions as to how I can get all of the channels all of the time ? Or could it be all down to the area in which I live ?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have any other TVs receiving freeview ?
I would suspect the indoor aerial 

if you have an outdoor roof aerial - i would try that - that at least would prove the TV can work correctly


----------



## Robert the Bruce (Aug 16, 2006)

etaf said:


> do you have any other TVs receiving freeview ?
> I would suspect the indoor aerial
> 
> if you have an outdoor roof aerial - i would try that - that at least would prove the TV can work correctly


I have no problem with my TV in the living room. It's signal is provided by digital cable and I subscribe to Sky. The TV in the kitchen is 'stand alone' I do not have an outside roof aerail. What about an aerail booster of some kind ?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I do not have an outside roof aerail. What about an aerail booster of some kind ?


you could do - BUT you may be in a poor signal area OR the indoor aerial is not good enough , which is very often the case

Put you postcode in here and see what you are near to
http://www.wolfbane.com/cgi-bin/tvd.exe?DX=L&HT=5&OS=KT21+2NS

Also here - tick the box "I am in the aerial installation trade"
http://www.digitaluk.co.uk/postcodechecker/
that will show a Map and signal strength


----------



## Robert the Bruce (Aug 16, 2006)

etaf said:


> you could do - BUT you may be in a poor signal area OR the indoor aerial is not good enough , which is very often the case
> 
> Put you postcode in here and see what you are near to
> http://www.wolfbane.com/cgi-bin/tvd.exe?DX=L&HT=5&OS=
> ...


Tried the links but don't know what to make of the information there.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you mind PM me your postcode ?


----------



## Robert the Bruce (Aug 16, 2006)

etaf said:


> would you mind pm me your postcode ?


g73 3ad


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

Do you have a metal roof on your house, that can impede the signal, especially if it`s weak to start with?


----------



## Robert the Bruce (Aug 16, 2006)

No, I do not have a metal roof, it's slates. I live at the top of a 3 storey block of flats. Analogue signal is not a problem (for the TV in the bedroom) but the 'big switch-over' happens this June and I don't like the idea of being unable to get a signal in the bedrooom as well as the kitchen. So I'm trying to solve the problem now, before it's too late. I know the signal will be boosted once the digital switch-over begins but I don't want to bank on that or have to rely on that.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Analogue signal is not a problem (for the TV in the bedroom)


use that aerial on the TV in the kitchen and then you should know if it will at least pick up a digital signal now


----------



## Robert the Bruce (Aug 16, 2006)

It does. That's my point. I'm already using the aerial in the kitchen and I'm getting partial signal only or some channels some of the time but never all the channels all of the time.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

hence the check on the working aerial to confirm the TV is all OK and tuned in on a good strong signal 
Then you can try on portable aerial , and if wont work - you know its the aerial and try other ideas , different position , AMP etc


----------



## Robert the Bruce (Aug 16, 2006)

etaf said:


> hence the check on the working aerial to confirm the TV is all OK and tuned in on a good strong signal
> Then you can try on portable aerial , and if wont work - you know its the aerial and try other ideas , different position , AMP etc


I sense a misunderstanding taking shape. I don't NEED to check the 'working' aerial. It works. The TV is all tuned in OK but it's just not picking up the signal probably due to where I live or maybe the aerial needs a booster, or both. The working aerial IS the portable aerial. I don't have any other suitable aerial. My TV in the living room is digital cable, no aerial required. The aerial in the bedroom will only fit the TV there and no other TV. I've tried different positions. Don't know what you mean by AMP.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Don't know what you mean by AMP.


Booster 


> The TV is all tuned in OK but it's just not picking up the signal probably due to where I live


Thats what I was hoping to check - by using a decent outside working aerial - But as you dont have any then we cannot check if its because of where you live 
Other than someone else who uses a standard aerial and can pick up the digital signals broadcast from Black Hill
which is broadcasting all digital signals including HD 
http://www.digitaluk.co.uk/postcodechecker/main/trade/G73+3AD/NA/0/p1kuek9uqofqgss9jo6vpvu4h3


----------



## Robert the Bruce (Aug 16, 2006)

etaf said:


> Booster
> Thats what I was hoping to check - by using a decent outside working aerial - But as you dont have any then we cannot check if its because of where you live
> Other than someone else who uses a standard aerial and can pick up the digital signals broadcast from Black Hill
> which is broadcasting all digital signals including HD
> http://www.digitaluk.co.uk/postcodechecker/main/trade/G73+3AD/NA/0/p1kuek9uqofqgss9jo6vpvu4h3


Yes, I'am receiving the signals from Blackhill but they are not strong enough. Or the aerial is not strong enough.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Sadly we can't have it always,says me trying not to be too patronising.

You could try using an av sender. A unit is plugged into the scart socket of your main TV which transmits a signal to another TV with a reciever attached.

So many variations on this theme, try a search here or on youtube.

Cheaper method is to create a parabolic reflector made of reflective material such as tin foil that is placed behind the aerial toward the Blackhill transmitter.
Radio being part of the light spectrum is directional.

Expensive method attach an external aerial.


----------

